

Reason.tv: Sweden - A Supermodel for America? - cwan
http://reason.com/blog/2010/06/23/reasontv-sweden-a-supermodel-f

======
MWinther
"Swedish bureaucracies inspire trust"? Really? Maybe from the outside. Living
here, my personal experience is quite the opposite, swedish people don't hold
their government agencies in particularly high regard.

This feels more like romanticizing than anything else to me, especially since
I believe that many of the premises for the swedish system is way more leftist
than many americans would be comfortable with.

